# Union #36 Loom for sale Southcentral MO



## dixiemaiden

I have a Union Special (Union #36) loom for sale. I need to sell it because I am accumulating too many looms.:help:
The loom is in good condition. I have woven rugs and several dozen dish towels on it. Every thing is in good shape except for a crack on the sectional beam, which has not been a problem, and probably won't be. 
I am located in South Central Missouri, and can not ship. I am asking $240 or best offer. 

Please send me a message if you would like pictures. Flickr changed their set up, and I can't figure out how to post a picture now.


----------



## weever

Love my Union Looms. Don't need another, but I just thought I'd let everyone know that Unions are workhorses...


----------



## luvrulz

Can't see the pics - can you repost??


----------



## dixiemaiden

Here is one picture.


----------



## dixiemaiden

Here are some more pictures. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Patches

What is the weaving width of the loom if you still have it? Where are you at in Missouri?


----------



## luvrulz

Nice and I would love to have it - just don't know where I would put it....or how I would get it home! I hope someone finds it and loves it...


----------



## Patches

I sent you a pm and also my email if you would prefer it. Thanks, Marilyn


----------

